# Radeon HD 2900 GT isn't correctly recognized



## BlackArchon (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zk9pz/

There are only 240 shader units active, see also Everest picture.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 12, 2008)

hate to burst your bubble but it is correctly identified. the 2900GT only has 240 Shaders, 120 have been disabled unlike the 2900PRO the GT is pretty much a XT cut in half then thrown on a PCB board. it's comparable to the 8600GTS and even losses sometimes to the 8600GTS.  


for $120 i guess its not the bad of a board for the price seeing as it totally kills the weakling 2600XT/PRO(For the same price and even cheaper in some chases)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102712 

i would google and check some mods or Bios out, maybe, you can get the 240 Stream units unlocked to 320 who knows?


----------

